
Exodus International's 'Gay Cure' App Failed to Turn Me Straight - bkudria
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/exodus-internationals-gay-cure-app-failed-to-turn-me-straight/72783/
======
phlux
Shouldbt the title be:

 _Exodus international's "Gay Cure" app sucks dick_

